# Flounder Movement



## Capt.Bill (Sep 21, 2011)

Forgive me if my picture doesnt load i'm new to PFF and still trying to figure out how to load the picture with the Thread. You can check out www.lostbayfishing.com and follow us on Facebook to see some pics of recent trips. We're seeing good numbers of Flounder every trip but we havent seen consistent nights of big fish.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent picture! How deep?


----------



## Capt.Bill (Sep 21, 2011)

*Depth*

That particular night was a Jubilee in Pcola and their gills would break the surface they were so shallow. It was a great trip. More pics and details on the Website. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to see you following your dream Bill. Good luck! nice pic.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

pretty cool pic...man, I will pay money to see three amigos lined up like that.


----------

